# Ζιγκ-ζαγκ στη λογική



## nickel (Apr 22, 2008)

*Το θέμα*
_Μια παροιμιώδης απόφαση της ελληνικής Δικαιοσύνης, που υπογράφει ο δικαστής Δημήτρης Γαβαλάς και η οποία εκδόθηκε την 1η Αυγούστου του 2007, αλλά καθαρογράφτηκε και έγινε γνωστή μόλις στις 18 Ιανουαρίου του 2008, διατάσσει «την προσωρινή απόσυρση από τις σχολικές βιβλιοθήκες του βιβλίου της κυρίας Ερσης Σωτηροπούλου υπό τον τίτλο "Ζιγκ-ζαγκ στις νεραντζιές", μέχρις ότου εκδικασθεί η αγωγή του αιτούντος περί οριστικής απόσυρσης»._ Εδώ.

Το πλήρες κείμενο της απόφασης εδώ.

Επιδιώκω να απέχω από κάποια κομμάτια της ελληνικής πραγματικότητας (ιδιαίτερα όσα μου θυμίζουν Υεμένη), δεν έχω δει αυτό το θέμα στη λεπτομέρειά του, οπότε έρχομαι να ρωτήσω όποιον από εσάς το έχει παρακολουθήσει από πιο κοντά:

Αποσπάσματα της απόφασης, όπως π.χ.
Σήμερα όλοι οι «προοδευτικοί», «μοντέρνοι» και «ψευτοκουλτουριάρηδες» μιλούν και γράφουν απαξιωτικά και περιφρονητικά για τους βασιλείς και την βασιλευομένη Δημοκρατία, ενώ επιμελώς αποκρύπτουν ότι τα κράτη με την καλλίτερη κοινωνική πολιτική και κοινωνικές παροχές όπως η Σουηδία, η Νορβηγία και η Δανία είναι «βασίλεια».
τα έχει γράψει ο δικαστής ή τα έχει αντιγράψει από την αίτηση του τεταρταυγουστιανού Πλεύρη;


----------



## Elsa (Apr 22, 2008)

Οι απόψεις του δικαστή είναι εμετικές, παρωχημένες και ίσως επικίνδυνες...
_«Η παιδική λογοτεχνία αναφέρεται στις αγνές παιδικές ψυχές, που ο θεάνθρωπος Χριστός τις ανέδειξε σε πρότυπο για τους ενήλικες ...»
«Η απαγόρευση ενός ασέμνου βιβλίου δεν αποτελεί πράξη λογοκρισίας, όπως δεν είναι λογοκρισία η οποιαδήποτε απαγόρευση στα παιδιά να διαβάζουν βιβλία που τα ωθούν σε άσχημες συνήθειες και κακές πράξεις, όπως ναρκωτικά, κλοπές, πορνεία κ.λπ.».
«Τα σχολικά βιβλία πρέπει να εμπνέουν στα παιδιά την ηθική αγνότητα, την αγάπη για τη θρησκεία και την πατρίδα, ...».
Ο κ. Γαβαλάς δράττεται της ευκαιρίας και νοσταλγεί την εποχή «που η γυναίκα ασχολείτο κυρίως με την ανατροφή των παιδιών της», «οι σύζυγοι δεν χώριζαν»_ κ.τ.λ.
Το μόνο καλό που μπορεί να βγει, είναι κάποιοι (όπως εγώ) να διαβάσουν το βιβλίο, μετά από την δημοσιότητα που πήρε, αφού πρώτα μαγειρέψω και ασχοληθώ με την ανατροφή των παιδιών μου, εννοείται...


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 22, 2008)

Προτείνω σε αντικατάσταση του βιβλίου, να εκδοθούν άπαντα τα λογοτεχνικά αριστουργήματα του κυρίου Γαβαλά (δηλαδή οι αποφάσεις του), ώστε να αναγνωριστούν επιτέλους και ως εξαιρετικά παραμύθια για μικρά παιδιά. Ποια Κριστίνε Νέστλιγκερ και ποιος Τζιάνι Ροντάρι...


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2008)

Αν πρόκειται για απόψεις του δικαστή, δεν εκπλήσσομαι (όπως δεν θα είναι έκπληξη αν όλα αυτά έχουν αντιγραφεί από την αίτηση του Πλεύρη). Αν πάντως κάθισε ο δικαστής και έγραψε όλα αυτά εκεί μέσα, η απορία μου είναι «ποια μύγα τον τσίμπησε;». Δεν θα περιμένατε από έναν δικαστή να έχει κάποια αίσθηση του μέτρου, να ξέρει να αυτοπροστατευτεί; Ή έχουμε να κάνουμε με senility; (Σε πάνε μέσα για βρίσιμο στην αγγλική;)

Έλσα, θα ήθελα να ακούσω και την άποψή σου για το βιβλίο μετά την ανάγνωση.


----------

